# Pip Eastop Discussing Mozart Horn Concertos – Thursday 16th April



## DulwichBooks (Mar 18, 2015)

Dulwich Books are delighted to welcome Pip Eastop to discuss his recording of Mozart's four Horn Concertos and Quintet, which went immediately to number one in the Classical Charts.

Pip Eastop is one of London's finest horn players. He has toured the world both as a soloist and with orchestras and ensembles of all types. His playing encompasses the widest range of styles including baroque and classical "historically informed" performance, contemporary art music, chamber music, symphonic, commercial sessions, jazz improvisation and free improvisation. He plays with all the major London orchestras as guest principal horn. He has played on countless film scores, TV shows and recordings of rock and pop music. He has been honoured with a Fellowship of the Royal Academy of Music and has given workshops and masterclasses at all the British music conservatoires. He has been professor of horn at both the Royal College of Music and the Royal Academy of Music, London.

More information on Pip's Mozart Horn Concertos can be found here: http://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/dc.asp?dc=D_CDA68097.

This event takes place on Thursday 16th April at 7.30pm. Early bird tickets, booked before 31st March are £10 and include a copy of Pip's Mozart Horn Concertos and are available from Dulwich Books in person, phone on 0208 670 1920, email [email protected] or online from http://dulwichbooks.eventbrite.co.uk/?s=32033232.

Dulwich Books, 6 Croxted Road, West Dulwich, SE21 8SW 0208 670 1920
www.dulwichbooks.co.uk [email protected]
www.facebook.com/dulwichbooks Twitter: @dulwichbooks


----------

